# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  What Type of cycles do most MMA fighters Do

## ArmedHammerd

I was just wondering what coumpounds most MMA fighters use

----------


## BEER WHORE

Tren only

----------


## J-Dogg

IT's probably different for each.

We all have our favorites, but I think test would be the universal compound.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Test Prop I would assume. In this day and age its hard to imagine everyone isn't on something.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Test Prop I would assume. In this day and age its hard to imagine everyone isn't on something.


Agreed,

The brutality of the sport and how hard one has to train would lend to breaking down very rapidly if some people didnt use something.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I hear you. As much as i hate to point fingers and discredit hard work it just makes sense.

----------


## MuscleScience

> I hear you. As much as i hate to point fingers and discredit hard work it just makes sense.


I honestly dont see taking some sort of PED as a short cut. In MMA at least I see it as a essiential part of the sport. If you think about how many hours a day a top level or even up and coming fighter. The training is extremely intense and demanding on the body.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Agreed. I think its absolutely mandatory and if your opponent is taking them can you afford not to?

----------


## Polska

How do they beat the doping tests?

----------


## youngerlion

short ester anabolics such as prop have a limited detection time. u can be good in 2-3 weeks off the sauce.

----------


## .EA.

Diluted suspension or Test Prop. Mostly mixed with B12 shots. Most cycles are ran short due to PCT and the detection time of Nolva. One has to beat the test for Nolvadex as well. That's why some guys just plain don't run PCT.

Tren could be run, the only problem is the sleep dysfunctions that Tren causes. It's hard to get going with training when you haven't had enough time to recuperate. One of my good buddies for some reason prefers Tren over a lot of other compounds.

Anavar is very popular as well.

But plain Test in my opinion is the best. Simple, but works. And recovery is quite a bit easier than stacking in with Tren.

----------


## ArmedHammerd

I know plenty of guys in my area who run gear all the time who r in the local circut in MMA never have asked them what compounds they ran it make sense to run short esters to avoid the tests

----------


## Brown Ninja

Yeah but are the amtuer events even testing for that to matter?

----------


## ArmedHammerd

> Yeah but are the amtuer events even testing for that to matter?


Idk if they test or not in the amuture circut here its mostly just bar events here my guess is they dont

----------


## gunslinger2

I'm the assistant grappling instructor at the local MMA school and have seen what most guys at this level are on. To start with about 90% of local shows are not tested in any way. You only start to run into that at the state level and up. Even then its not consistent. 

Most of the guys I know that are "on" are doing some combo of Test prop, Winny, var and almost none run any kind of PCT.

----------


## ArmedHammerd

> I'm the assistant grappling instructor at the local MMA school and have seen what most guys at this level are on. To start with about 90% of local shows are not tested in any way. You only start to run into that at the state level and up. Even then its not consistent. 
> 
> Most of the guys I know that are "on" are doing some combo of Test prop, Winny, var and almost none run any kind of PCT.


make sense i just started training a couple weeks ago in MMA im just going to give it a shot and im going to give myself at least a year brfore I even consider looking into doing a fight

----------


## mchuge84

Im in the same boat as you Armed the training is by far the most intense I have ever done.Seems impossible to not be on something to be able to train like a freak day in and day out.

----------


## ArmedHammerd

> Im in the same boat as you Armed the training is by far the most intense I have ever done.Seems impossible to not be on something to be able to train like a freak day in and day out.


for sure bro 100%

----------


## .EA.

> I'm the assistant grappling instructor at the local MMA school and have seen what most guys at this level are on. To start with about 90% of local shows are not tested in any way. You only start to run into that at the state level and up. Even then its not consistent. 
> 
> Most of the guys I know that are "on" are doing some combo of Test prop, Winny, var and almost none run any kind of PCT.


Plenty of guys try Winny at first. I would say probably more than those who try Anavar for a first go.

Personally though I hate Winny. Grappling/wrestling while on Winny isn't too bad, but I found that for Muay Thai Winny slowed me down a hell of a lot. I am pretty tall as well, standing at 6' 4", and so a lot of strain is put on my joints as it is.

Tren 's ability to flip you into "ultra-rage" mode is great, but some of the sides in my opinion are very counter-productive towards MMA and Muay Thai.

I would take Var over Winny any day. Var and Test stack would be my personal choice of Steroids to use while competing.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

if ur not tested...or dont plan to go pro...I would ad nandrolone for the joint properties..with anavar and test...maybe some halo...

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Prop/Var/Proviron

----------


## .EA.

> if ur not tested...or dont plan to go pro...I would ad nandrolone for the joint properties..with anavar and test...maybe some halo...


Nandrolone would work off season, but the recovery time may not be worth it. Remember you can't fully rely on properties gained from Steroid use . That's how fighters fall.

----------


## BJJ

> Prop/Var/Proviron


I was thinking about that for my next cycle.

----------


## ArmedHammerd

fo sho defo since i dont need to worry about getting tested for awhile might as well as it will b at least a year before i will even decide to do a fight want to be in the best shape possible

----------


## lotsoftime

> I honestly dont see taking some sort of PED as a short cut. In MMA at least I see it as a essiential part of the sport. If you think about how many hours a day a top level or even up and coming fighter. The training is extremely intense and demanding on the body.


truth

----------

